# Super Nissan



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Here are some pics of Boost Boy's car!!!Let him know what you think about his monster!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

*some more!!!!!*


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

thats really nice, i like!


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Looks pretty good, when's he gonna have it all back together? BTW, what engine is that? Definately not an SR20 (that I know of), it looks like an older Maxima engine. Oh, how much power do you guys expect?


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm guessing CA18DE-T.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

It is a ca18det! I had a phantom grip block put into the diff so that's why the tranny is out. The engine with the intercooler on top is what the CA18DET looks like in JapSPec form. I should have the car back up and running by 10am tomorrow morning as it only takes an hour to put it back together by myself. Since it's been down I 've installed new cams, bigger turbo, external wastegate, coilovers and about an hour's worth of tuning. I'll keep you guys posted as to how this one goes. To date the car has a ran best [email protected] with street tires, crappy suspension, cheesy T25 turbo and no LSD.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

cool, definately give us the details. and when you're all done, you can give us all rides in it 

****Shotgun****


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Would love to.. Possibly suppress some of the hate from one of our new members on the list who tells me the car can't go 170mph. He's funny and I entertained him as much as I can, but I don't get paid for persuading people to believe me so it's "believe it or not" and move on.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

You got told...and it hurts...

Once again...170 mph my ass...

You're a Liar...straight up...

As for hate...as long as there is people like boost_boy...B.S.ing on this forum....there is going to be people like me calling them on it...no hate...just truth...

Don't refer to me anymore...OK??

If you want me to flame you some more...I'll be more than happy...but I think I've embarrased you enough... 

I've let it go...you can do the same...

Just as long as you know that there is no way on God's green earth that little B12 broke 150mph...much less that ellusive 170 you're hoping for...


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *Just as long as you know that there is no way on God's green earth that little B12 broke 150mph...much less that ellusive 170 you're hoping for... *


Hey hagasan, this sounds like hate. I don't know if Boost_Boy's B12 can go 170 or not, but why are you hating on him? I can tell you first hand that on the stock ca18det (without an I/C and @ 9psi of boost) I have seen 140mph in my fathers old ca18det set-up in him B12. I've also been way past the 150mph mark in my unlce's turbo se-r (I'm guessing it was 165mph).

I'm not saying that there's a reason to go that fast, but if you can, that's pretty damn amazing!!!

-Mario

PS: Boost_Boy, i'll be moving to FL soon and will mostlikely be bring the Sr20det B12 down in the winter. We'll have to give it a go.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

_Posted by SR20 B12:_ 


> Hey hagasan, this sounds like hate. I don't know if Boost_Boy's B12 can go 170 or not, but why are you hating on him?


Im not sure if you know the whole story but pretty much it started in the "how fast SE-R can go" post....go there for the facts...

He went on and claimed that his sentra can do 170 mph AND can rev to 9750 rpm.......both were lies...I called him on it...and he's been bitter ever since... 

Said he's got video to prove it...I checked it out along with a few other forum members and called it bullshit...
Anyone that has ever done those kind of speeds knows what the video should have looked like.... I mean he was bearly passing traffic...that's no 170mph....or 150...MAYBE 130...and that's still being nice... 

Like I said...I've let it go...he seems not to be able to...

BTW: Just because you SAW 140 mph does not mean you were ACTUALLY going 140mph. At those kind of speeds the speedometer's are NOTORIUSLY optimistic...

Pretty much...if you know anything about cars...you'll know that thing can't do 170mph. 
If you want to belive it...that's your own problem...


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *Anyone that has ever done those kind of speeds knows what the video should have looked like.... I mean he was bearly passing traffic...that's no 170mph....or 150...MAYBE 130...and that's still being nice...*


I'm not trying to be a dick, but have you done those speed to know what it looks like? If not, please rephrase your statement.



> *BTW: Just because you SAW 140 mph does not mean you were ACTUALLY going 140mph. At those kind of speeds the speedometer's are NOTORIUSLY optimistic...*


If you knew anything about B12, you would know that the speedometer only goes to 105mph. I saw 140 on a Autometer MPH gauge, which is pretty damn accurate.



> *Pretty much...if you know anything about cars...you'll know that thing can't do 170mph.
> If you want to belive it...that's your own problem... *


I'm not here to judge anyones car knowledge or insult what they drive, cause I could give two fucks. I just want the guys hardwork into his car be acknowledged, because eitherway you put it, it's an impressive job done on his car that takes a certain degree of skill not given to everyone.

-Mario


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *
> I'm not trying to be a dick, but have you done those speed to know what it looks like? If not, please rephrase your statement.
> 
> 
> ...



i agree with you !!!!!!!
if you really want to see if his car does 170mph plus why don't you go pay him a visit....we are here and we all love our nissans....(well most of us anyway!) you shouldn't hate on him becuase you don't understand...you should be asking him what other mod's he has done to make his car go that fast...don't judge until you see it firdt hand and i am sure he will show you first hand if you take a trip down to Florida!!!!!


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Sr20 B12 said:


> *I'm not trying to be a dick, but have you done those speed to know what it looks like? If not, please rephrase your statement. *


I've gone 160mph+ in my neighbors old 94TT supra (he was driving). I know what it looks like to go that fast, and if you check the video, it can't be more than 130mph. But he still gets props for building a 13.9 B12. It hit 13's, so in my book, it doesn't matter if your driving a cardboard box. You still get respect for doin it. But sometimes, you just don't gotta lie to kick it. No way nissan would supply gearing on a fwd vehicle that is capable of those speeds. A B12 would fall apart at those speeds. The only way i see it possible if there is custom gearing.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

Posted by OPIUM3:



> I've gone 160mph+ in my neighbors old 94TT supra (he was driving). I know what it looks like to go that fast, and if you check the video, it can't be more than 130mph. But he still gets props for building a 13.9 B12. It hit 13's, so in my book, it doesn't matter if your driving a cardboard box. You still get respect for doin it. But sometimes, you just don't gotta lie to kick it. No way nissan would supply gearing on a fwd vehicle that is capable of those speeds. A B12 would fall apart at those speeds. The only way i see it possible if there is custom gearing.



Thank you OPIUM3...finally someone speaks up...

You see guys...^^^^^^^^^^^^^...someone who knows what they are talking about....

SR20 B12...selrider99...neither of you know what you are talking about...

boost_boy also said he's car revs to 9750rpm....let me guess guys...that's true too...

...And I was NOT ragging on his car...I was ragging on him because he lied...just cause he has a modified car does not mean that he has an automatic right to pull out riduculus figures out his ass.

...I like OPIUM3's little B13 better anyway's...and he didn't even have to lie to impress me...and you know how he impressed me the most.........!!!he posted his time slips!!!...Insted of making bullshit claims first and then NOT covering his ass later like ****_boy here...

...boost_boy could have posted dyno results to end this all a while back...

But he won't...cause he can't...

BTW: I have done about 155mph+...1997 Yamaha YZF600R and 1989 Ford Mustang LX...I know what it looks like.

SR20 B12: If you would have taken the time to read the previous post you'd know that... 

I'm done people...I have realised why none of the people that know this speak up though....

...this conversation has turned into an endless explanation to people that have no clue about cars...or simple physics...for that matter...

Shit like this is the prime example why the "IMPORT CROWD" can't get any respect from REAL gearheads....
Next time a dude in a nice ride flips you off and calls you a ***...thank boost_boy...people like him are the reason why gearheads don't like "rice cars"...

Thankfully we got people like OPIUM3 that can back their shit up...

*edit*

Please watch the insults. It's against the NissanForums.com rules and will lend more credibility to your arguments if you leave them out. -- Scott


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

Ok look my point was !!!!!! If this little fight started in another thread then why are you going to try to finish it in this thread there is no need for animosity in this forum I admit I don't know to much about engine work/turbo ect... but I try to help from experience I have had with certain problems....But I would never put anyone down because I think they are lying...people that do that are called troublemakers.....!!!!!


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

and plus i don't want this thread to be closed...its not worth it...


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

> ....But I would never put anyone down because I think they are lying...people that do that are called troublemakers.....!!!!!


That's you...not me...I can't stand liars...

Posted by boost_boy:



> Would love to.. Possibly suppress some of the hate from one of our new members on the list who tells me the car can't go 170mph. He's funny and I entertained him as much as I can, but I don't get paid for persuading people to believe me so it's "believe it or not" and move on.


Read this fucking post and tell me who is bringing this subject to this forum...are you fuckin blind or just stupid...???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Take it easy guys. We dont need this type of stuff. I would also like to see this thread stay open. Who cares if he is lying or not. He has a car and want to show it off in this thread. Leave it at that. One more "Bicker" post and I will delete all of the other ones are obviously not "on topic" for this thread.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I'm going to reply, but let's chill with the negativity hagasan. to those I've gotten a chance to speak to one on one I think you guys could atest that I'm not a youngster and I really would not sit at my computer and toss lies out to you. I've posted in previous posts to OPIUM3 and to the B12 gang and anybody interested in what is being posted here that I was clocked by a state trooper at 173mph, did not get a ticket, no jail, but an extremely long lecture about driving at that rate of speed in a car that was not prepped for highspeed driving (tires). You don't have to believe that because I did not video tape me getting pulled over and I don't think the cop cared to bust my chops one being he was amazed at what kind of car it was and that I was not racing anyone. Well that was then, in that silver B12 you guys see it's a bit more refined better engine management, better suspension, better tires, fresh from the track with race fuel, a real good highway race with a couple of really nice cars. One car in particular that helps me verify 160+mph is the S2000 who had gotten as high 152mph. He had been waiting to get me on the highway because he had already beat up another friend's 200sx with SR20DET in it in which I built so it would make sense to want a peice of me as well. To clarify this race: When this IS300 joined in our game of cat & mouse, I thought it was just a Lexus IS300 and since I had the camera man in the car, I figured this would be a good time to get some real time footage on how good the car is on the highway. But when I saw this guy had an intercooler in the front and heard that wastegate, I knew this would be an excellent race or that I was gonna get smoked. Yeah we ducked in and out of traffic, but this highway is bigger than you think and trust me our cars never went below 100mph. At the last piece of the video we had already been racing as soon as we cleared that treeline on the left side of the screen and that time my speedo was already buried on the reset button. My friend in the S2000 could fight off the AudiTT, the AudiTT chased after me whereas I was more interested in th IS300(T), the AudiTT could not get past the Lexus and the Lexus could not catch up with me as well as me seperating myself from the pack. I don't know how the (don't believe bunch) can't see that we were driving very fast, but then again you'll believe what you want. That IS was built by "TOYOMOTO" an excellent builder of Lexus/Toyota fast cars for people with long money and I assure you this car wasn't P?ssy-built either. And it had been confirmed by the guy that drove the Lexus, that there's an old-school sentra out there crusing at over 170mph and even admitted he got smoked on I-75 and that's why I say I have the rights to brag for it is an accomplishment not just for me, but for nissan in general. You should see how much business I got now If you know anything about the CA series motors and their drive-trains, then all doubt would cease because the N/A engines are capable of 140+mph easily (CA16DE/CA18DE). As soon as I'm done with tuning the car and am comfortable with putting it on the DYNO, I'll be happy to post it here because you are not the only that's interested in the preformance of the CA18DET. Have a few B12 people who want to go fast and ask me alot of questions so yes, I would love to put the #'s up and as soon as I get a spec sheet I'll post it. Sorry this is so long, but via this computer you can say or do anything you want and then again you are limited to reading. If I had had a doubt about something or someone and really needed to know, I would personally take a trip and satisfy my curiosity. And Sr 20 B12, I'll be looking forward to you moving down this way and maybe we can go for that ride that I've extended to everyone And hagasan I ain't mad at you "dog", because if you know nothing about a CA then you would be a bit optimistic, just you could've took a different approach at commenting for we all are here to learn from each other. And selrider99, them gunmetal rims looks nice on the car, though the car needs a paint job "Bad".


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I didn't read^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I won't bother too either...bye, bye...


----------



## nitestridar (Jun 29, 2002)

yeah but I didn't see anything in his post in this thread that could have offended you so much to start talking crap in my thread....


Why are you the only one complaining...? Tell me the truth dude how old are you? Please tell me!!!!!


So what now every thread that boos boy posts in you are gonna be right behind him.. What kind of baby shit is that?

Just leave it alone and let it be.. Everyone has their own opinion and I think we have all heard yours ....You don't have to repeat yourself in every thread..

Well I don't have to say anymore.. it is useless..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*Just an FYI........*

Hey OPIUM3, do you realize how much technology was dumped into that CA series set up? It's what ultimately led to it's demise. I can only say that there's nothing to stop my car from going as fast it wants. I drive hard when I'm on the highway and I require my cars to be able to withstand my demand. You probably won't believe that I've taken one of my SR20DET equipped customer's cars (in 5th gear) and made it hit it's rev limiter in 5th gear. Care to do the math on that one? When I build cars, they have to withstand my abuse (point blank). If they do, the owner gets his keys and I get paid (period).


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I agree...........I tried to level with him as anyone and administrators would see. This guy is just mean and bitter with hate man and why? There is no need to be like this in a public forum created for nissan enthusiasts to share their experience and advise. He has brought nothing to this forum but hate and negativity. You (hagasan) nor anyone here is not at liberty to doubt anyone's claims unless you care to reasearch it yourself....I still believe this guy could care less about nissans, he just burns his extra time at his computer harassing people who spend their hard-earned money and time building their cars.


----------



## hagasan (Aug 5, 2002)

I HAVE left it alone...PLEASE READ ALL MY POSTS BEFORE SAYING STUFF LIKE THAT...

BTW: I'm 22. Maybe that's the reason I'm so hung up about this...'cause when you 17...any bullshit goes....not in the real world.
I love how people are quick to defend him just cause his your "boy"...you completely ignored that fact that he likes to "strech the truth"...trying to be nice here...

He got caught lying: GAME OVER ...I know it...other people know it...

Yo, yo...peace my homies...props to my girl...and my girls sentra...yo, yo...stop the vizaoilence brotha...PEACE...
 


PatScott....man I'm really trying to back off here. But once my adrenaline gland kicks...it stays open for days...LOL
I know I propobly went off on selrider99 a little hard...but rest assured all my hate is towards boost_boy...

Unless you try to flame me...I will remain silent from now on about the whole boost_boy crap...
If you have something else to say to me...e-mail me...


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

hagasan said:


> *I didn't read^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^I won't bother too either...bye, bye... *


OK, good. If you aren't planning on continuing this I won't have to tell you to take it to email or PM.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

all I can say it, if you guys were going that fast, I hope you chose a track.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Just an FYI........*



boost_boy said:


> *Hey OPIUM3, do you realize how much technology was dumped into that CA series set up?*


No, but i'm sure it was something. I'm not doubting your abilities to build a great car. I've already seen that you can put down some nice et's. This thread was started out to show off your car correct? Well, it is a nice nice car, and you definently get my respect. I wish i could throw your turbo set up in my ride. I cry every day for a T3/T04E setup. My T25 is pewp, but it does the job "okay". The thing that you said to me in that email you wrote me was, "I'm using a 1994 nissan maxima's gearbox which bolts directly to my bellhousing." This is quite possible, and may account for taller gearing in it, but seriously nothing past 155mph. I never doubt that you have the power to get to redline in 5th gear, it's just that i find it hard to believe that nissan would supply an early model maxima with gearing that is capable of reaching such speeds. Again, don't get me confused with saying your car is crap, because it isn't. I wouldn't mind sporting that thing around my town (if i could get a race in this town! sheesh!) It just boggles the mind as to how this would all go down. But consider my doubt my own ignorance. I'm one of those, "you got to see to believe" type of people. And if your not planning a trip to AZ anytime soon, well then my ignorance gets the best of me. But congrats on the ride. It definently gets my respect. 


(This post was brought to you in a good and timely manner, with all due respect intended)


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Much respect to you OPIUM3 and I appreciate you being a man an discussing your opinion. Hell, I appreciate your ride as well and have flirted with purchasing a B13 numerous times as I get those cars for about a few good bucks more than what I paid for this particular B12 ($400 and running). I've done the trial and error thing and if interested, I'll send you a few pics of some melted pistons with 1 set being forged. I had no idea that set up would yield me nice top end speeds, but I always wanted to put those CA engines in my car especially when I was stationed in Japan. I'm a firm believer too in the event that any man is free to brag about his stuff without hassle, but when asked to bring it let's just say excuses are obsolete. Anyway, sr20 B12 say he's moving down this way, so I'll let him sample and maybe he can report back with his spankings, I meant findings  (Kidding). Yo, I'll keep the guys and girls posted as my progress continues with my own B12 which is red in color. The silver 1 is the test bed and has helped paved the way for my up and coming "super B12". That's the one that sports the maxima's gearbox w/helical slip diff and a completely built engine with all the toys that my money and skills can throw in this car. All my friends on this end can't wait and neither can I. One last thing I wanted to say to all is, I'm no fool when it comes to highspeed. I know when I can and definitely know when I can't. I don't get paid for driving fast nor do i do it day in day out. I'm a respectable father of two and I love seeing their faces everyday as they love seeing mine. The actual name boost_boy is the name all my friends gave to my 4 year old who loves this whole car scene, but my boy days are over. I have earned the respect of many people in the south florida area and have no reason to tell a lie under any circumstance to anyone from this forum or anyone in general. It's all good and to anyone reading this, don't be afraid to bring your accomplishments or short-comings to the forum because this is what it's here for. Be easy, man and I will most definitely be in touch..............

Dee


----------



## Sr20 B12 (May 1, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> *Anyway, sr20 B12 say he's moving down this way, so I'll let him sample and maybe he can report back with his spankings, I meant findings  (Kidding).*


Lol... We'll see how a fully built Ca18det B12 compares to a fully built sr20det B12.  Then the braggin can begin 

-Mario


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I look forward to you coming down south and maybe you can help exterminate some of these honda critters It'll be nice to have another B12 on this end with some innovative work. I know that set-up of yours wasn't easy to build and to say you've fully built it; must be a treat to see. They have a legal hang out here that most of the kids gather at on fridays and saturdays that I'm sure you'll get a kick out of. See you when you get here bro' and best believe if and when we do mix it up, we'll put it on video for the guys and girls to enjoy. 

Dee


----------



## blueboost (Jul 25, 2002)

WOH. THat was intense.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

ive done a little reserch in the area of the ca18, all i got to say is in a b12, as unreal as it seems 170's is definitly possible, i envy you boost boy! i wish i had the money and the skills to do that conversion! i could do allot more with my car if i just had a damn garage!!


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

I feel you man about that garage I have to work at my sister's or my mom's or wait for shop space at my friends shop and believe me, it sucks. That swap isn't as hard as you think nor is it as costly as most considering what you get out if. Just like you, I researched before I chose a combination and I knew that I would be losing the first 3000rpm to gain the other 5800 which supports the gearing and my desire to ride hard on the top end. Why don't you gather this stuff piece by piece you may even come out better this way. Thanks again bro'..........

Dee


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Wataminit. Where in FL does a state trooper pull you over for exceeding the posted...and not give you a ticket. Especially when you are doing over double the posted... You mentioned I-75. Is that the south of 595 part or Alligator Alley. South of 595 it's 70 mph, and the last time I was on Alligator Alley it was 75. Boy did you luck out. 
The only ticket I ever got was in Broward on I-95 near Boca doing '82' in a 65. AND!! the trooper wasn't even stationed there or on duty. Plus I was being passed on the right!! Ah, well, thats old news from high school (seems lijke yesterday (ok 6 years ago).

Seth


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

they just like to pick on kids. If I got pulled over for doing double the limit, I'd be in jail for wreckless driving. I almost ended up in jail once. FOR SPEEDING IN MY STOCK SENTRA. the cop also said I went almost 30mph around a 90* corner too. BTW I had completely stock suspension and stock 13s ON A RAINY NIGHT.

creepy cell guy: "So what you in for?" 
me: "going 55 in my stock sentra"
cell guy: "Seriously, how did you get a sentra to go that fast?"
me: "Got me, I was just surprised as the cop"


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> Where in FL does a state trooper pull you over for exceeding the posted...and not give you a ticket.


 Nowhere! I was just lucky to have been stopped by a performance enthusiast who could care less about imports, but this guy was cool and told me that I was jail bait that morning (0230). But like I said, I wasn't racing anyone because there was no one out there to race.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Hey boost we still have to hook up one day man....I want U to come to my next meeting so I can show off the ride to my boyz....

It'll be a breath of fresh air from all the show and no go thats around..


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Hit me up, fool! You still got my cell #?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

any of ya'll going to HIN Orlando tomorrow?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If all goes well, I'll be there.........


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

boost_boy said:


> * Just like you, I researched before I chose a combination and I knew that I would be losing the first 3000rpm to gain the other 5800 which supports the gearing and my desire to ride hard on the top end. Why don't you gather this stuff piece by piece you may even come out better this way. Thanks again bro'.......... *


i dont think i can bolt a ca18det in my b14. can i? i mean can i without spnding an arm and a leg, i know anythings possible with the money, which i have not.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

If you have some general knowledge of mechanics and have friends or know someone who has the patience to help you, it is very possible. Hell, if you lived close by me and you wanted this motor in your car, it will go in your car and function.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

There are plenty of individuals on this forum who have no clue as to what a CA18 is. I popped my hood last weekend after challenging any 4 cylinder to a highway race and they just drooled and asked "What kind of engine is that"? And when I called out it's nomenclature, should have seen the silly looks on their faces. Chalk it up to knowledge!


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

i found a place that will sell me a front clip for 1800.00 plus shipping... not bad. i may have to consider this. although it is an old engine. oh well the little 200sx is needing a power boost. i was looking at over 5000.00 for everything i need to put in a sr20det. so i guess i have some more options.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

Font clip of which vehicle?


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

my mistake... its off a silva and i dont think that will work. hey question what tranny that is front wheel drive are you using? i'm really interested now.. and digging up more info than i wanted to know before... i just cant see this going into a b14 smoothly.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

You can use a 1988-90 nissan Pulsar SE tranny (recommended) or you can use the tranny off a 1987-89 nissan stanza.


----------



## Seva (Jul 10, 2002)

crazy car!!! lol


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

man, I don't see how the SR20DET swaps run so high. I was quoted only $4500 for the parts, labor on engine swap, labor on auto-manual swap, upgraded front mount intercooler, upgraded injectors and so-on. I plan on it costing around there, but of course, I'm not crazy, I'm gonna make sure I have at laest $5500 before I even attempt doing something like this just for a little insurance that I won't be stuck somewhere in the mddle of a swap.

here's the email:

> Hey, what's up. I have a 97 Sentra with a 1.6 A/T. I'm looking on doing
a
> swap this summer and so far, your company looks the best. Right now, I
have
> very little money, so I wanted to get some price estimates so I know what
to
> save up. I'm pretty new to turbos and basically I know how they work and
a
> few details on what is needed. Here's what I
have in
> mind:
> Bluebird DET w/5 speed tranny (parts and install labor)
> A/T to M/T conversion
> upgrade the turbo (not sure to what yet)
> upgraded injectors
> JWT ECU (if possible)
> Front mount upgraded intercooler
> downpipe
> clutch
> turbo electronics such as timer, boost control, and gauges.
> Maybe exhaust (unless I have Stromung make me one later on)
>
> (not sure what I left out) : )
>
> anyway, any rough estimates? how long does the swap usually take?
> Any more info you can give me?
>
> Thanks,
> Justin
>
___________________________________________________
from: "Jason Garrett Young" <[email protected]> 
to: <[email protected]> 
date: Mon, 14 Oct 2002 09:49:34 -0400 
subject: Re: Thinking of a swap 



about $4.5k for all that stuff
about 2 weeks

Jason Garrett Young
JGYCUSTOMS
mtn. empire industrial park
P. O. BOX 550 ATKINS, VA 24311
(540) 379-1848 Fax: (253) 660 8740
SR20DE(T) installs and parts
Sentra/G20/240sx performance
[email protected]
www.jgycustoms.com
We sell Enkei wheels at SUPER DISCOUNT PRICES.
We also carry the complete line of ACT clutches.


----------



## landlord (Jun 11, 2002)

Seva said:


> *crazy car!!! lol *



A B14 WITH A CA18DET WOULD BE PRETTY CRAZY.


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*H A G A S A N ! ! !*

Hagasan, I do not know you so I will do my best NOT to direspect you or yours. I do feel as though you should not be as rough on Boost_Boy as you have been. I want you to know I can personally attest to his claims as factual. Boost like others here have wonderful cars which have become rolling landmarks. Boost_Boy, NismoDriver, & Hybrid DET have done what I dreamed never to be possible, what I could only wished I could have done to my car. Better yet just wished the dealer made it that way (cheaper on my pockets like this). I respect the countless hours invested, I know what it is like to rush home to install this or try that. Determination. . . Still wrenching on a dark rainy cold night with a lamp cliped under his hood. Every run at the track thinking DAMN, gotta go back to the garage to tweek this out. Swapping rims, swapping tires, going thru 3 exhaust systems, frying $500.00 clutches. All of his blood on this car, his sweat, his soul, I feel him in his work and for this ALONE no man should disrespect! He like us all are artist in our own kind. This trail and error is VERY CO$TLY. Getting paid so you can burn your check on car parts to be broke another 2 weeks. I do not like to don the  face but people make me. I do not want you to take this as disrespect to you , I want you to take another look before you respond in anger to me. NO MAN GAVE THIS TO HIM, HE MADE IT. I cannot build a race car, I salute him. I can build a SE, this is all I can build. Give props to this man, he has a remarkable car. His car did to a Subaru WRX Turbo what I do steak & potatoes. Hands down. 
Let's all get along, please. . . :|


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Well Im planning on seeing boostboy's car for myself very soon...He lives right around me..... Ive got high hopes and I know he wouldnt be so willing to have me take a ride if he was all talk anyway.....

I just dont see wut all the hate is about.....


----------



## 87SENTRASE (May 16, 2002)

*YU AINT GIMMIE YO CELL, I AINT YO FRIN?*



boost_boy said:


> *Hit me up, fool! You still got my cell #? *



UM JELLUS, MI CELL 301-509-6176 IZ YU DONT NEVEARED CALLS MI. UM YO BOI :O UM YO FRIN GIMMI YO CELL 2 PWEEZE.


----------

